# Holding Pike....



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Not sure if this is true or not, but I've read it on a couple of different websites today while I was trying to scratch my Pike itch before the lakes lock up enough to get on em.....

If you hold a pike the "Old School" way by putting your fingers in the eye sockets it supposedly pushes the optic nerve into the fishes brain and they suffer a slow death because of this.

Like I said, not sure if this is true or not but I wont hold Pike like this anymore just in case. Just thought I would share it with y'all..good luck this year.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

that's how we held 'em when i was a kid.
i figured it would kill 'em back then,or at least make them blind.
i don't do much pike fishing now, but whem i have ,i hold more gentle.

did your reading tell you to hold them upside down with 2 hands ?


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

hold the ones in bald eagle lake that way and youll crush their skulls lol, all we got are hammerhandles


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

blood trail said:


> If you hold a pike the "Old School" way by putting your fingers in the eye sockets it supposedly pushes the optic nerve into the fishes brain and they suffer a slow death because of this.
> .


 
does it matter how they die? there dinner all the way around just throw them on the ice and let them freeze to death. when you get home let them unfreeze in cold water like in the laundry sink. then fillet them. is always how i have done it. this is instead of gooping up your fingers and freezing them. also don't forget some pike got that tumor thing it in the dnr book that is given to humans too.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

swaprat said:


> also don't forget some pike got that tumor thing it in the dnr book that is given to humans too.


Hey Swap

I'd be curious to hear what "tumor thing" you are talking about, I'd never heard of a fish disease that was spreadable to humans, granted I never eat wacky looking fish. This being said it's usually assumed rule of thumb that most grubs or spots on fish that may be parasites are usually safe for human consumption if the fish is full cooked through thus killing the parasite and I guess just adding more protein to the meal. Grosses me out the thought of eating tumor ridden pike and reminds me of stories i've heard of Prior diseases effecting cows and spreading to the human consumers.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Hey Swap
> 
> I'd be curious to hear what "tumor thing" you are talking about, I'd never heard of a fish disease that was spreadable to humans, granted I never eat wacky looking fish. This being said it's usually assumed rule of thumb that most grubs or spots on fish that may be parasites are usually safe for human consumption if the fish is full cooked through thus killing the parasite and I guess just adding more protein to the meal. Grosses me out the thought of eating tumor ridden pike and reminds me of stories i've heard of Prior diseases effecting cows and spreading to the human consumers.


 
ya it not pike but my brother has got cellulitius from fishing the doc said it is a inflmation of the skin and joints a lot of salmon steel header were getting it this year. the bacteria is called celluliteius caried by great lakes fish. hope i spelled it right any ways it not contagous the pike one but cellulites is. any ways i will double check the spelling just to be sure.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

swaprat said:


> does it matter how they die?
> .


Not if your keeping them...a lot of guys grab a few pics and release em though.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Cellulitis


is cause from a scratch or a cut and bacteria entering the cut. my brother got the hooks in his hand wile unhooking a steelhead is how we know about it.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

blood trail said:


> Not if your keeping them...a lot of guys grab a few pics and release em though.


 
what about a on ice live well you augar out a hole not deep enogh to puncture the ice then puncture it at the last minute smaller hole then the fish can get down with like a spud hole fill with water then you can revive it on top of the ice. take pic's etc.. have it predrilled for a nice size one then puncture last minute . this is in that book ice fishing secrects by al linder and infishermen. should not touch the fishes eyes if releaseing them.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

swaprat said:


> Cellulitis
> 
> 
> is cause from a scratch or a cut and bacteria entering the cut. my brother got the hooks in his hand wile unhooking a steelhead is how we know about it.


Sorry swaprat, but it isn't caused by bacteria that lives on the fish. It is caused by bacteria that is on your hands, and mine, right now. Get a cut, don't clean it out properly soon enough, and you can get it. and just so you know, cellulitis is just the disease, it can be caused by different types of bacteria.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

rico1391 said:


> Sorry swaprat, but it isn't caused by bacteria that lives on the fish. It is caused by bacteria that is on your hands, and mine, right now. Get a cut, don't clean it out properly soon enough, and you can get it. and just so you know, cellulitis is just the disease, it can be caused by different types of bacteria.


 
yes it is it may not just be on fish it may be in water on your skin on your floor etc... fish have a slime coat if you are a aqurim person. you know about fin rot tail rot all caused by a slime coat infection's/bacteria. it is ware they get black spots on the tail and the tail rots off. so in other words fish carry it so do we and so do other animal's etc... haveing fish slime on him incresed his chances of cellulitus under the skin.


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess that I'm not old school because I've never heard of poking them in the eyes to pick them up. You should grab a fish by the gill plate or use a fish gripper and then support the fish by the belly.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

like he said grab by the gill plate behind the eyes top of head best way to handle a hamer handle pike. but if there to big to do that to them gaff them if you want to return them gaf guard on the gaff and pick them up threw the gill slit with the gaff with the gaff guard on so not to poke a hole the gill raker. that if your going to release them. that just to pull them threw the hole. then support body when out of hole. that most likely the best way.


----------

